# 3rd Annual Sell Your Crap At Hickeys. S&h Bicycle Store



## StevieZ (Jun 9, 2016)

Year number 3 of the sell your crap at Hickeys. Also known as S&H bicycle store. Come one and come all. Was a great time last year. Saturday August 13th rain date Sunday the 14th.


----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 12, 2016)

No Howes Cavern this year?


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 15, 2016)

No go on the Caverns show this year.


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 12, 2016)

We are getting close!!!!


----------



## mike j (Jul 31, 2016)

Less than two weeks away, looking forward to going up there. Here's a photo from last year's event.


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey nice pic.


----------



## mike j (Aug 12, 2016)

Loadin' up the wagon, see you all in the morning.


----------

